# Leopard Gecko problems?



## Brendan (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if there's anything wrong with my Leopard Gecko, but it doesn't hurt to be cautious.

Alright, so anyways, my leopard gecko is about 6-7 months old. The tail is nowhere from being skinny.

I'm feeding it about 5 dusted large crickets every other day and it eats them all without a problem.

Now, here's where I think there is a problem.

The poo are blackish-brownish pellets, however, there is always this white thing as well that comes out with the poo. Is that normal? 

Also, if you feed your gecko and 2-3 days it doesn't poo, is that normal? 

Also, my leopard gecko stays in the hide like all day. Even at 10pm he doesn't come out. Is this a sign of inactivity or are they supposed to come out REALLY late at night during like 1am-4am? 

Also, what are some signs that the leopard gecko may shed?

I'm just being cautious.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 22, 2008)

Brendan said:


> The poo are blackish-brownish pellets, however, there is always this white thing as well that comes out with the poo. Is that normal?


I don't keep geckos, but from keeping a python I know that's called urates. It's basically solidified urine, because the body doesn't want to waste water by expelling it, so they've evolved this way. They get rid of the trace waste elements normally expelled by urinating, but not the water. Normal for many species, especially ones from dry/desert environments. 



Brendan said:


> Also, my leopard gecko stays in the hide like all day. Even at 10pm he doesn't come out. Is this a sign of inactivity or are they supposed to come out REALLY late at night during like 1am-4am?


I've always read that they are nocturnal.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 22, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> I don't keep geckos, but from keeping a python I know that's called urates. It's basically solidified urine, because the body doesn't want to waste water by expelling it, so they've evolved this way. They get rid of the trace waste elements normally expelled by urinating, but not the water. Normal for many species, especially ones from dry/desert environments.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always read that they are nocturnal.


I do know they are nocturnal, but I mean, 9pm-12pm is like late night, and I mean, they don't even come out that late at night?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe it's shy, I dunno. Most reptiles aren't exactly looking to socialize.  

Plus if you keep the lights on in its room, it may not realize what time it is.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm well I'm not quite sure how I can give it the feeling of daytime and nightime, cause my room is always dark, and I'm using an infrared red light, and the room lights only go on when I'm inside the room.


----------



## DMTWI (Jan 22, 2008)

I can tell you the white with the poop is normal, that's usually how my lg female leopard leaves me her little stink bombs. The leopards are also nocturnal, mine is in her hides most of the day and out and about after lights out. Also, my gal doesn't go (poop again) everyday either, maybe every  2 or 3 days depending on how much she's eaten. You'll know a shed is coming when they start looking pasty or pale, not as bright colored as usual. My gal will also spend more time in her moist hide and stop eating before the shed. Make sure yours has a moist hide, really helps in the shed process. Hope this helps....


----------



## Brendan (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Two questions came up.

Should I remove leopard gecko poop immidiately?

I was thinking about getting this "Night Glo" blue bulb as a night time heat source. Would it be okay?

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/night_glo.php


----------



## rollinkansas (Jan 22, 2008)

Go to HD and you can get a compact fluorescent bulb for $5 or less.

Then you can use an UTH or heat tape under the hot side of the enclosure. The bulb will be the natural light cycle, and the bottom heat will be fine for all its other needs.


----------



## DMTWI (Jan 22, 2008)

Ya, that night glow bulb is fine, that's what I use. Here's a link where I picked up a couple for under $3.00, shipping was either free or cheap enough to mail order. I use the 50w and keep it on during the day and off at night, but I also use an under the tank heat mat. If no heat mat you may want the bulb going 24x7, just don't get above 85 - 90 degrees on the warm side of the tank. Also, I usually do clean up any turds daily, or every other day. Keeps the smell down and nice clean tank going.... 


Link:      http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=39


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Jan 22, 2008)

As mentioned, the white bits are urates, all feaces should be removed daily as crickets will sometimes eat it, then the leo eats the cricket.......
     My viv lights go out at ten every night (timer) and this is when they get fed (feeding daily, dusting twice a week). At 9.55 the leos will appear at the hide entrance, as soon  as the lights go out they all troop out looking for grub.:} 

Cheers

Damo


----------

